# Worried about a sigmoidoscopy? Don't be!



## jooberloober (Nov 6, 2013)

Had one this morning. I was dreading it as I had a colonoscopy about 7 years ago and it wasn't too pleasant. This procedure is a lot more comfortable. There is no pain, it's more like pressure because of the small amounts of air that is introduced into the bowel. I had 7 biopsies, again no pain, all you hear is the click when they snip. It is weird watching them biopsy on the screen because you think you should feel it. Even the enema before the procedure was ok and not was "explosive" as you would think. All in all it was a positive experience and if I needed another, I wouldn't waste time worrying about it like I have been doing...


----------

